

UI semantic labeling - When to use Your vs. My  - twidlit
http://developer.yahoo.com/ypatterns/social/core/yourvmy.html

======
makecheck
I actually dislike both options. :)

What is wrong with labeling something for what it is? If it's your contacts
(or my), say "Contacts".

I use tools repeatedly. The extra words amount to line noise after awhile. A
UI should say what it has to, nothing more.

